# YC Reluctant to follow US Sailing Rules



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Our local YC is running PHRF events without a set of PHRF class rules. US Sailing says you must have class rules to conduct a PHRF program.

My local club uses SoCal PHRF ratings but balks seriously at applying the rules that go with the ratings.

Is this normal? Or is someone protecting a private edge gained in the back room somewhere?

Phil Agur


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Previous post picked up an old email address


----------



## BenD (Apr 19, 2000)

My guess is your local club does not want to pay it''s fees either to your regional PHRF organization (you don''t say where) or to US Sailing to register. In our local area, Puget Sound, the individual pays annual dues to PHRF-Northwest to get your rating, irrespective of yacht club membership. The majority of races, and certainly all major ones, are run by clubs affiliated with PHRF-NW and US Sailing. They follow the rules of US Sailing with local changes as agreed upon, if any. Most clubs offer a discount on race entry fees for those entrants who are members of US Sailing.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

What rules are they not using? Our area''s PHRF committee has some safety requirements that vary according to where the race takes place -- open ocean or protected sound. Not much else, rule-wise, from them. I have heard that some areas have weight/crew number limits, too. Class rules are determined by each individual class association - not by PHRF committees. PHRF and USSA generally OK whatever the class allows, within the bounds of safety, as above. What kind of rules are we talking about?


----------

